# Crock pot On the wood stove!



## lgrandmaitre (Feb 21, 2016)

http://petitehomestead.blogspot.com/2016/03/utilizing-your-wood-stove-for-cooking.html

pictures can be found above.

Your wood stove can be used much like your slow-cooker, with one difference , you need to be present for your wood stove to keep cooking while an electric one will run on it's own.

Many recipes you use for your slow cooker can be placed on top of your wood stove and then cooked there.

How I use my wood stove for crock pot recipes is I take my crock pot insert , fill it off the stove ( very important, the heat may make it crack) then place it onto the wood stove.

You will have to fiddle around with the placement as you can soon find some places on your stove can be colder then others.
I fond the closer to the flew/chimney you are the hotter it will be.

Knowing how to use your wood stove is a handy trick when you are off the grid ,or your electricity is down. With a bit of fiddling I have been known to cook eggs,bacon,and pancakes in a jiff.


Today I'm making a beef dinner with separately cooked potatoes.

First put your potatoes ( washed ) into some tin foil 3 garlic cloves and two tablespoons butter.

In the crock pot in this order place ...
1 chopped onion
4 carrots cleaned and cut in half
1 small/medium pot roast ( mine was frozen , thawed /fresh is fine)
2 big teaspoons steak spice ( like the KEGG steak rub , or your own favorite dry rub)
Then the potatoes warped in foil then place the lid on snugly
That's It!
place on the Wood stove and wait a couple hours...

when meat flakes with a fork it is done!
Serve knowing you used Zero electricity and enjoy !


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I cook like that with my Dutch oven. I don't have a crock pot.


----------



## lgrandmaitre (Feb 21, 2016)

yes same piece of kitchenware right? something made out of stoneware/clay/iron in a flat based pot shape with a lid.
I noticed a lot of stoneware recipes from japan work great too on the wood stove!
I use to live in a prominently Asian community, so getting my fix is harder out in the country.
hot pot or winter soups are worth looking into if you feel adventurous ! 
"cooking with dog " on youtube is a great cooking show to watch https://www.youtube.com/user/cookingwithdog


----------

